#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Ημιυπαίθριος χώρος εντός ζώνης απαγόρευσης από τον άξονα οδού εθνικού δικτύου

## kritwnas

Καλησπερα σας. Και εκει που πας να βγαλεις μια ακρη αντε και ξανα πισω.....

Θελωντας να παρω αδεια δομησης για ενα βιοτεχνικο κτιριο εκτος σχεδιου και εχοντας παρει ΟΛΕΣ τις εγκρισεις, πηγαινοντας στην σχετικη ΥΔΟΜ προεκυψε το εξης : 

Στη μια οψη του κτιρίου που βλεπει σε δευτερέυων εθνικο δικτυο πρεπει το κτιριο να εχει αποσταση 45 μ απο τον αξονα και 30μ  απο το την αρχη του οικοπεδου. ολα καλα μεχρι εδω.
Μπροστα απο το κτιριο θελω να φτιαξω ενα στεγαστρο  που με σχετικα οσα εχω διαβασει, στο διαγραμμα δομησης , επειδη εχω κατακορυφα στοιχεια (κολωνες) το αναφερω σαν ανοικτο Η/Υ. επομενως τον μετραω καλυψη και οχι δομηση.
Απο την ΥΔΟΜ μου λενε οτι ΔΕΝ πρεπει να το εχω εντος των 45 μετρων!!!! Δεν μπορω να βρω κατι που να αναφερει τι επιτρεπεται και τι οχι μεσα σε αυτα τα ορια!! προφανως δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικες αποστασειις Δ ή δ γιατι ειμαι εκτος σχεδίου και δεν εχω και ομορο παρα δρομο! Εγω καταλαβαινω οτι 45 μ ειναι η αποσταση απο το κτιριο(κελυφος) οχι κατι αλλου.

Μηπως θα πρεπει να το δηλώσω ως στεγαστρο και να μην το δηλωσω σε καλυψη και ειμαι οκ? Με τι ελαχιστες διαστασεις ομως?


Θέλω τα φωτα σας παρακαλω γιατι θα πρεπει να ξαναπερασω ΣΑ αν αλλαξω κατι!

----------


## kritwnas

Καλημερα σας. Τελικα θα απαντησω ο ίδιος σε αυτο μηπως και ενδιαφέρει καποιον μελλοντικα.
Το περασα σαν στεγαστρο συμφωνα με το ορισμό του απο το άρθρο 2 και σύμφωνα με το αρθρο 17 παρ7ια, δικαιολογώντας πως δεν έχει κανενα αλλο στοιχείο πλήρωσης δικό του σύμφωνα και με τον ορισμό του (αρθρο2,παρ36). Δεν μετράει στη δόμηση (αρθ12παρ4δ), κάλυψη( αρθ11παρ6ιστ) και όγκο (αρθ13παρ2β)

Αυτα!

----------

